

Ask HN:RPi - easiest and cheapest project - madhavun

What is the easiest and cheapest project to try on a raspberry Pi for a beginner?
======
edoceo
I guess that would be to just get it to boot the Wheezy for it - after that -
upgrade, then make it start X automatically. Then get it to support a WiFi
device. Somewhere in there you can make your own case from Legos. That would
be easy & cheap. Then you can plug into your HDMI TV and watch YouTube via
Chromium browser on RPi - like a bawss!

~~~
madhavun
Well, that's exactly where I stand now. I'm curios to know where I can go from
here with minimal investment. Something involving Python that would make the
RPi better equipped for future projects.

